# brake airbag and battery lights



## jiggajc (Jan 17, 2005)

This morning my car decided to go crazy.
This is a 99 altima gxe with about 90K and not one problem to present day. 
On a cold and snowy NJ morning i started my altima normally and put the car in reverse noticed that my airbag light was flashing and brake light and battery light remind on. Put the car in drive and went , Normaly these light would come on and and then turn off as the car starts. But this morning they stayed on, Whats even funnier is while i was driving to work the airbag light would go on and off intermitantly ,but the battery light and brake light stayed on the entire time. However i did notice that the brake and battery lights would turn off breifly while breaking. ( appling the break pedal) for about a second and then come right back on. 

Before i go to the dealer so they can look at me like im crazy can anybody suggest anything.

Thanks,
JC


P.S After googleing a little bit i found that these are tell tail signs of a bad alternator, or one going bad. Can anyone cofirm. Seems kinda of starnge why these lights would start acting up because of an alternator issue.


----------



## jiggajc (Jan 17, 2005)

*problem fixed*

Got out of work, had to jump the car

went to a mechanic tested the alternator, said it was fine

changed the battery

Thanks for all your professional help, and advice. 

jc


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm glad you found the problem though I was a day late those two things were what I would have suggested. Well if you need anymore help with any problems we're here...

Troy


----------



## jiggajc (Jan 17, 2005)

Well I spoke to soon, Car battery is dead again. 

If this ever happens to anybody in the future save your self the cost of a tow truck and the cost of a battery and replace the alternator. 
I now have to deal with this drama again, lets see what happens. 

Im just gonna go lease a pilot like i should have long time ago.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the condition of the connections and clean and tighten them if necessary even at the alternator. I have seen many alternators literally worked to death by a bad battery which sounds like what happened to you as well.
Maybe hold off on the Pilot a little longer because the Alti has just minor issues and a Pilot is always going to be ugly... 

Troy


----------



## jiggajc (Jan 17, 2005)

*Update 2*

Well Lets update

Took it to a different mechanic, said the altinator is overcharging,
so he swapped it out, and car is working now again, well see what happens, 
Also today we had snow from hell up in Northeast NJ, And my car did very very well as i was drivign to work while it was still snowing, traveling about 40mph on snow covered highway, i was surprised, 

And the pilot is not ugly i just am not to thrilled with the shifter being up by the stearing column. and the dash looks a bit strange. 


Take care, 
JC


----------

